# Mac with Edirol FA-66 and REW



## MiDi G (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have an iMac with firewire to an Edirol FA-66 audio interface and have a measuring mic on xlr input 1L.
Jack Output 1 and 2 go to my marantz amplifier and I connected input 3 at the back to output 3 for the calibration... Am I doing this correct? 
When i start REW and go to soundcard settings there is NO Edirol fa-66 shown.
The input section DO shows the edirol but the box underneath it shows NO options.
Can anybody please help me setting up REW? Much appreciated!


regards,

Guido


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- (All) FireWire cards & USB cards having more than 2 input channels, don't work with REW .

- You must use a 2-chnl , USB ( or PCI ) connected soundcard ( if you need mic pre-amps ) .

:sn:


----------



## MiDi G (Oct 22, 2012)

No other possibility's? Beside changing the FA-66 ofcourse


----------



## MiDi G (Oct 22, 2012)

EarlK said:


> - (All) FireWire cards & USB cards having more than 2 input channels, don't work with REW .
> 
> - You must use a 2-chnl , USB ( or PCI ) connected soundcard ( if you need mic pre-amps ) .
> 
> :sn:





The interface used in the tutorial on youtube: Room EQ Wizard: REW Room Measurement Tutorial
is a presonus firewire with line in 3 connected to line out 3
The FA 66 also has a line in 3 and output 3
Why is my interface not recognized in REW. I mean why wouldn't it work it has the same layout as
the presonus right. Why doesn't it works because there are 2 series of outputs
or is it he difference in line out and output.... why...why...why
Cant I Use REW only on my imac then connecting input to headphones on the back of the mac?
Can you be more specific please

greetz Guido


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> No other possibility's? Beside changing the FA-66 of course


You can use your iMacs builtin sound-card ( for input & output ). 

Then to complete your setup, ( for input ) you'll need a stand-alone microphone pre-amp ( the FA-66 may work with the right adapters if it'll pass through an amplified analog signal to it's output ) .

:sn:


----------

